

Taking on YouTube - martey
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/03/21/business/motion24.php

======
Prrometheus
I like Dailymotion because I can still view copyright protected mixed martial
arts videos. They are using a similar strategy as youtube, using copyrighted
material to gain popularity and then dumping the copyrighted material when
they get big enough to draw notice from content companies.

